# Open Air Splices



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds about normal for every construction job I've been on when we temped in high bays.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Only if you taped the wire nuts.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Only if you taped the wire nuts.


Where does it say that even?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dash Dingo said:


> Where does it say that even?


Sigh. It doesn't. It's a running joke. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have to use the molded rubber cord type. no exceptions.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jrannis said:


> We have to use the molded rubber cord type. no exceptions.


I have 3 giant boxes of those.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> We have to use the molded rubber cord type. no exceptions.


Ditto. We used to run romex between individual heads. A few years back one of our GCs griped and we switched to the corded ones... It really sucks when the rockers put their sheets up without letting you know you need to move them... Snip.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> I have 3 giant boxes of those.


 
Me too.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

jrannis said:


> We have to use the molded rubber cord type. no exceptions.


Who says you have to use them?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the OSHA laws vary from state to state, and Fed OSHA is sporadic. Also, inspectors make up their own rules, besides local AHJ rules. ( in other words, the NEC rules do not necessarily apply) but for what it's worth, in 590 the NEC says this:

(G) Splices. On construction sites, a box shall not be re-
quired for splices or junction connections where the circuit conductors are multiconductor cord or 
cable assemblies, provided that the equipment grounding continuity is main- tained with or without 
the box. See 110.14(B) and 400.9. A box, conduit body, or terminal fitting having a separately 
bushed hole for each conductor shall be used wherever a change is made to a conduit or tubing 
system or a metal-
sheathed cable system.


----------

